# Whitechapel Guitar/Bass Rig



## AlexWadeWC

Hey guys, I don't really post alot here, but I love reading the threads. I'm a huge gear nerd, but really, who on here isn't hahaha . My name is Alex and I play in the band Whitechapel on Metal Blade Records (myspace.com/whitechapel). I've noticed we have quite a few fans on here (we play 7 strings) and so I was bored and figured I would take a few snap shots of my rig and post'em up on here for everyone to check out who is interested.

I share a rack case with our bassist, so his gear is included in this as well.

Enjoy! 


**********UPDATE**********

Due to a few people curious about our guitars as well as Ben and Zachs rig, i've taken more photos and organized them in this thread as well. 


*RACK 1: STAGE LEFT- GABE (Bass) and ALEX (Guitar)*







Guitar Amp- EVH 5150 III 

Bass Amp- Fender 300 Pro











Guitar Chain: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Maxon OD-9 -> ISP Decimator

Bass Chain: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Sansamp RBI -> Boss ODB3 Overdrive -> ISP Decimator






Close Up






Overview






Line 6 POD X3 Live which I run through the effects loop of the EVH with no amp simulation on and using it just for efffects and the volume/whammy pedal.


*RACK 2: STAGE RIGHT- BEN (Guitar) and ZACH (guitar)*






Dual EVH 5150 III guitar amps, one per guitarist











Zach effects loop- VHT Valvulator

Ben effects loop- Boss GE-7 and Boss RV-5 pedals for solo boost. Controlled via effects loop on/off button on his EVH footswitch out front.






Bens Pedalboard: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Boss NS-2 -> ISP Decimator -> Boss DD-5 (Electro Harmonix Micro POG out of the chain right now because it's been acting up)


*GUITARS:*

Since each guitarist owns some of the same kind of guitar from ESP, I just took a picture of one of each kind and labeled which guitarist uses that kind and what for. Example: We all own a SC-607B, It's my back up, Bens main, and Zachs back up. I did it this way because it's kind of senseless to have 3 pictures of 3 SC-607B's when they all look the same.






ESP LTD SC-607- Alex Main






ESP LTD SC-607B- Alex Back Up, Ben Main, Zach Back Up






ESP LTD Viper 417- Ben Back Up, Zach Main



Not pictured- Mesa 4x12 Traditional cabinets loaded with Celestion V30's and Fender 8x10 cabinets.

The cases were made by Get Off My Case out of Pennsylvania


Hope you enjoyed the gear run down!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice rig


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

When you guys going to get back over to Nashville? I know I've got a few buddies that would come out.


----------



## Shinto

Is the gain on the EVH III enough for you guys? Is it more of an improved 5150 or a different beast altogether?

(I've yet to play one)


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Shinto said:


> Is the gain on the EVH III enough for you guys? Is it more of an improved 5150 or a different beast altogether?
> 
> (I've yet to play one)




It's a different beast all together in my opinion. While it still retains some of the 5150/6505's qualities, I feel like it's just more of a refined amp. To me it's like a 5150/6505 on steroids. It's thicker sounding, has more clarity, and the gain structure is so refined it's insane. Like when you strum a chord you can hear every string.

And yeah it has more than enough gain, I run my gain fairly lower than average and boost the front end with a tubescreamer (Maxon OD-9).


----------



## defchime

Hows the isp decimator work for you guys?


----------



## yellowv

Nice rig. Cool to see your setup as I am a fan. Welcome to the forum


----------



## bulb

nice rig dude, and your band is awesome!
we should tour sometime, especially seeing as how both of our bands have 3 guitarists hehe


----------



## zimbloth

Very nice Alex


----------



## AlexWadeWC

bulb said:


> nice rig dude, and your band is awesome!
> we should tour sometime, especially seeing as how both of our bands have 3 guitarists hehe




Hahaha I just got a compliment from the almighty Bulb himself. I think I might go cry. You act like I don't have pretty much everything you've ever done on my iPod. Love your shit bro. 



defchime said:


> Hows the isp decimator work for you guys?



I love it man, best noise suppressor out there in my opinion. The Boss was just too touchy for me, sometimes it was too much and i would back it off a bit and it wasn't enough. Plus i could notice some tone loss with the Boss. The ISP is 100% transparent and gives me just the right amount of suppression.

I use one out front for feedback and one in the loop to kill amp hum. I know i could just get the rackmount version but A. i've run out of rack spaces *doh!* and B. it costs alot more haha.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

hey Alex : )


----------



## jimmyshred

Nice rig.


----------



## Rick

That's badass. How about a pic of Zach and Ben's rigs?


----------



## jsousa

hate to make this post sound fanboyish.....your "possession" of this gear makes me most interested in the 5150 3 

honestly, the 51503 doesnt kill the 5150 right? i mean, your endorsed and all that jazz, but you d00ds used the 6505 on your latest, and i think on somatic? sounded great both times around...


----------



## Decipher

Welcome Alex! 

Always nice to see some Road Rigs! 

And I've also been hearing alot about the 5153's lately. Hell both Testament and Unearth are using them now as well.


----------



## schecter007

i...i fucking love you  come back to australia i missed your show


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Decipher said:


> Welcome Alex!
> 
> Always nice to see some Road Rigs!
> 
> And I've also been hearing alot about the 5153's lately. Hell both Testament and Unearth are using them now as well.



The reason Unearth picked them up is because we got ours when we were on tour with them. Definitely perked their ear and they talked to the EVH rep on the tour when he came out to watch us haha 



Rick said:


> That's badass. How about a pic of Zach and Ben's rigs?



Yeah man! I'll take some of theirs, pretty much the same deal, they're in one roadcase as well with 2 EVH's in it, 1 for each of them.



jsousa said:


> hate to make this post sound fanboyish.....your "possession" of this gear makes me most interested in the 5150 3
> 
> honestly, the 51503 doesnt kill the 5150 right? i mean, your endorsed and all that jazz, but you d00ds used the 6505 on your latest, and i think on somatic? sounded great both times around...



At the end of the day I'll always have a special place for the 5150/6505, I've had like 4 in my lifetime of playing and it's pretty much a staple in heavy metal guitar tone. But I love the 5150 III, it's like the 5150/6505 but reborn. It'll definitely be my main amp for a while now unless I happen to stumble across something that grabs my attention.

and yeah This Is Exile was a 6505 through a Mesa 2x12 loaded with Celestion V30's. One track per side, plain, simple, and raw. The Somatic Defilement was a barrage of amps and layers, it was dumb and we didn't really understand recording and album production back then. The tone is so muddy and just blah hahaha, but alot of people seem to like it, so to each his own.


----------



## Variant

Welcome aboard Alex! Always good to see some pros contribute.


----------



## S-O

Killer! Now for some guitar shots


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Never heard of you guys until now, I like the rig so far. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## schecter007

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Never heard of you guys until now, I like the rig so far. Very interesting stuff.


 
..............


----------



## Breakdown

Love whitechapel man 
"this is exile" makes me want to destroy shit
and nice rig


----------



## Scar Symmetry

awesome shit, this makes me wanna go and try out the 5150III


----------



## schecter007

i wish somewhere in Sydney stocked one  i cant even find a 6505 to try out


----------



## Meldville

Killer shit man. I've been thinking about moving to a larger case like that as well, but I think my bandmates would kill me for taking up that much more space in the trailer on tour  Plus, loading it up/down stairs......sheesh!


----------



## petereanima

awesome rig man, and welcome aboard! 

yeah, the 5153 is a different beast imho - while you can still hear the basic tone of the 5150, the III has a much more cutting edge to it in comparison to the more low-mid-growl of the old version.


----------



## powergroover

wow   

next . . . . . 
whitechapel's guitar pics !!!!!!


----------



## ClassicAxe

Nice rig man. Huge fan... Got to play with you guys way back when in 07 on the too pure too die/impending doom tour in Pensacola, FL. Good stuff.

One question: Why the switch from Vader to Mesas? I think a lot of people would be interested in the answer....


----------



## BurialWithin

Meldville said:


> Killer shit man. I've been thinking about moving to a larger case like that as well, but I think my bandmates would kill me for taking up that much more space in the trailer on tour  Plus, loading it up/down stairs......sheesh!


 No dude that would be awesome to share a huge case like that .....poor darius though ha ha


----------



## facelessC7

I'm diggin the rig and the case is nice and organized.

whitechapel is the mothafuckin boss!


----------



## stuh84

I agree on the 5150 III, I far prefer it to the 5150 I and II, just sounds slightly more refined, and with more options/versatility.

Out of interest, is there any reason for using the Sansamp RBI as well as the Fender bass amp? Is it to get more of a grindy tone, or is the Sansamp providing most of the tone and the Fender is acting more like a power amp?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Nice rig!!
Thanks for sharing 
I love whitechapel


----------



## AlexWadeWC

stuh84 said:


> I agree on the 5150 III, I far prefer it to the 5150 I and II, just sounds slightly more refined, and with more options/versatility.
> 
> Out of interest, is there any reason for using the Sansamp RBI as well as the Fender bass amp? Is it to get more of a grindy tone, or is the Sansamp providing most of the tone and the Fender is acting more like a power amp?



It's to get more of a grinding tone. He runs the Sansamp first, then into the Boss Bass Overdrive, then into the front of the head.

The Sansamp does a great job of giving the bass that metallic click and punch that is awesome in metal that we can't dial in with the Fender's EQ, but the Sansamp just doesn't have enough drive to it, so he runs the boss pedal too. It's disgustingly awesome to say the least  hahaha



ClassicAxe said:


> Nice rig man. Huge fan... Got to play with you guys way back when in 07 on the too pure too die/impending doom tour in Pensacola, FL. Good stuff.
> 
> One question: Why the switch from Vader to Mesas? I think a lot of people would be interested in the answer....



Honestly it wasn't because of anything against Vader, just a maturing of opinion on tone and with our Mesa endorsement we get Mesa cabs at the same price we got Vader cabs, and Mesa cabs are definitely alot more sturdy/durable/road reliable, so getting a better cab for the same price is always a better bet, so in the end we felt like Mesa would be a better company to go with.

Vader cabs are still sick in my opinion though, super heavy tone. Perfect for 7 string and lower tunings.


----------



## Rick

That's pretty fucking killer, dude.


----------



## BurialWithin

Mesa more sturdy/durable/road reliable than Vader?? Did you guys have the tolex or the rhino coated ones?


----------



## EdgeCrusher

This thread wins them all  

Can't wait to see some more Whitechapel gear and guitar shots, dude!


----------



## Varkatzas

BurialWithin said:


> Mesa more sturdy/durable/road reliable than Vader?? Did you guys have the tolex or the rhino coated ones?


I am pretty sure he is talking about construction of the cabinet itself, rather than just the lining of it.


----------



## BurialWithin

yeah you're probably right i didn't think about that


----------



## bulb

Awesome dude, well seeing as how we dig each others bands, i guess we really DO have to tour now, especially if the rest of your guys are gear nerds as well, we may have trouble prying ourselves from in depth rig conversations to actually go play hahah!


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

A tour of periphery and Whitechapel?O.....M....G...that has to come to Alabama.


----------



## Rick

Yeah, go ahead and swing that down this way.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Updated the original post with pictures of Zach and Ben's Rig as well as our guitars!


----------



## BloodySnake

guys your the best!!! 
by the way how can i get some sort of your sound with POD X3/xt live?


----------



## Cancer

Nice pics man, and welcome to the forum. Your recent release has been a staple in my car stereo for awhile now. Great stuff.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

how come you use each others guitars as backups? surely if your string breaks and you need to quickly switch, won't Ben being using your backup?

I don't get it


----------



## cow 7 sig

thanks for the short tour,fucking awesome gear


----------



## Rick

Thanks for the updated pics!


----------



## TMM

Scar Symmetry said:


> how come you use each others guitars as backups? surely if your string breaks and you need to quickly switch, won't Ben being using your backup?
> 
> I don't get it



Alex, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you're saying that you have more than one of each of those guitars listed... for example:

ESP LTD SC-607B- Alex Back Up, Ben Main, Zach Back Up

Means that there are 3 SC607Bs; one is Alex's backup, one is Ben's main guitar, and one is Zach's backup.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TMM said:


> Alex, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you're saying that you have more than one of each of those guitars listed... for example:
> 
> ESP LTD SC-607B- Alex Back Up, Ben Main, Zach Back Up
> 
> Means that there are 3 SC607Bs; one is Alex's backup, one is Ben's main guitar, and one is Zach's backup.



yeah I thought that originally because he says that some of them have the same guitars, but then only Alex has a SC-607 natural finish... it just confused me a bit haha.


----------



## S-O

Even more killer with teh update!


----------



## Panterica

cool rig no doubt, those EVH's are pretty sick
still...no Engl and / or Tremolos makes me a sad panda....


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Nice to see the rig, Alex.

I remember playing with you guys when we were both small little myspace bands.

Back in the dayyyyyy old Muse shows.

Glad to see you guys are ripping it up!

Hailing from the 865 615 and 270


----------



## AlexWadeWC

TMM said:


> Alex, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you're saying that you have more than one of each of those guitars listed... for example:
> 
> ESP LTD SC-607B- Alex Back Up, Ben Main, Zach Back Up
> 
> Means that there are 3 SC607Bs; one is Alex's backup, one is Ben's main guitar, and one is Zach's backup.



Yup you are absolutely correct sir. Sorry for the confusion, I just didn't think it was necessary to take 3 pictures of SC-607B's cause they all look the same hahaha.

I'm the only one who has a natural 607, we all have a 607B, and Ben and Zach have a Viper


----------



## Varkatzas

What's that Valvulater do?

And no tuner/noise gate for Zach?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

BloodySnake said:


> guys your the best!!!
> by the way how can i get some sort of your sound with POD X3/xt live?



Hey man, well I don't use the POD X3 Live for my tone, just for effects, but I do use it at home for recording and demoing our new material, but I will tell you that the Criminal patch (5150) set on the Mesa v30 4x12 cab will get you close, that's what I use for my tones on my recordings when I'm just messing around.

Hope that helps!


----------



## zimbloth

Varkatzas said:


> What's that Valvulater do?



You can read about what he Valvulator does here: Fryette Amplification - Valvulator - Overview.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Varkatzas said:


> What's that Valvulater do?
> 
> And no tuner/noise gate for Zach?



Well technically you put the Valvulator before a long chain of pedals and it helps boost your signal through the chain so that there is no loss of tone through a long chain of pedals, but zach was bored and figured he would throw it in his effects loop to see what it did and he ended up liking it. I couldn't really hear much difference between with and with out it. Seemed to beef it up/saturate it a very slight bit.

And yeah zach has a small pedalboard but I couldn't find it in our garage.

His board is just: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Maxon OD-9 -> Boss NS-2


----------



## Varkatzas

zimbloth said:


> You can read about what he Valvulator does here: Fryette Amplification - Valvulator - Overview.


Yeah I just saw that post about the new website


----------



## Apophis

Cool rig


----------



## BloodySnake

thanks 
you're the best


----------



## maat

I want that Fender Amp.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

sweet rigs! whitechapel is sick as hell! \M/


----------



## The Breakdown

sick bro's. much respect


----------



## Metalman X

Nice! I love seeing behind the scenes stuff like this, and thanx for sharing too!

This Is Exile has been in rotation on me and my buddy's radio show for awhile now. The coordination of THREE guitars like that just atounds me. Great stuff, and keep up the steller work!


----------



## Taylor2

Who made the case that shares the bass and guitar?

And how much was it?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Taylor said:


> Who made the case that shares the bass and guitar?
> 
> And how much was it?



get off my case our of philadelphia, and it was like $600 something shipped to Tennessee, pretty killer deal in my opinion. It is sturdy as hell, got to pick whatever color I wanted and all the specs were completely custom to my decision! 

their email is [email protected], though its faster to reach them at 7247589612


----------



## Varkatzas

Where did you get your pedal drawer?


----------



## Arsis

I can recall someone using a Jackson or two. What happened to that?
Also what is the big difference between the Maxon od808 and od-9?
Thanks!


----------



## Taylor2

AlexWadeWC said:


> get off my case our of philadelphia, and it was like $600 something shipped to Tennessee, pretty killer deal in my opinion. It is sturdy as hell, got to pick whatever color I wanted and all the specs were completely custom to my decision!
> 
> their email is [email protected], though its faster to reach them at 7247589612


 

Wow that is CHEAP! You guys aren't sponsored by them are ya haah.


----------



## Adamh1331

Nice rig! Now im gonna have to hunt you down and steal it all


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Taylor said:


> Wow that is CHEAP! You guys aren't sponsored by them are ya haah.



No we aren't, they really do just have killer prices haha



Varkatzas said:


> Where did you get your pedal drawer?



The pedal shelf is SKB, just search SKB velcro shelf in google and you'll find it



Arsis said:


> I can recall someone using a Jackson or two. What happened to that?
> Also what is the big difference between the Maxon od808 and od-9?
> Thanks!



We used Jackson for a while until our ESPs came in, we used the Christian Wolbers sig models. They were pretty sick, extremely light guitars, overall we just liked playing/representing ESP more.

And i've never tried an OD-808, just the OD-9, I love my OD-9 though! Sorry I couldnt be more help!


----------



## The Breakdown

I'm pretty sure the od-9 is true bypass, the 808 is not. That's all I can think of as a difference. 

Ya'll should check out the Maxon VOP-9

It's the OD 820pro in a different casing.


Maxon OD-820 Overdrive Pro | Vintage Series Effects
Maxon VOP-9 Vintage Overdrive Pro | Nine Series Effects


(it has a voltage doubler. It has a switch that u can go from 9v to 18v)

With the added clean boost built in, it's a winner. I've been a big Tube Screamer fan for a long time, and I think this is the warmest/balsiest they've come up with yet.

Check out the links regardless. It's got some great info on the different circuits and chips used for different tube screamers.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

The Breakdown said:


> I'm pretty sure the od-9 is true bypass, the 808 is not. That's all I can think of as a difference.
> 
> Ya'll should check out the Maxon VOP-9
> 
> It's the OD 820pro in a different casing.
> 
> 
> Maxon OD-820 Overdrive Pro | Vintage Series Effects
> Maxon VOP-9 Vintage Overdrive Pro | Nine Series Effects
> 
> 
> (it has a voltage doubler. It has a switch that u can go from 9v to 18v)
> 
> With the added clean boost built in, it's a winner. I've been a big Tube Screamer fan for a long time, and I think this is the warmest/balsiest they've come up with yet.
> 
> Check out the links regardless. It's got some great info on the different circuits and chips used for different tube screamers.



That's sick man, have you ever tried an OD-9? Can you compare it to that?

I've REALLLYY wanted to try the ROD880, the REAL tubescreamer. It has a 12AY7EH preamp tube in it with Bass, Mid Boost, and Treble controls.

It looks so dope, i'm just lazy and haven't gotten around to getting one to try it haha.

Maxon ROD880 Real Overdrive | Real Tube Series Effects


----------



## The Breakdown

AlexWadeWC said:


> That's sick man, have you ever tried an OD-9? Can you compare it to that?
> 
> I've REALLLYY wanted to try the ROD880, the REAL tubescreamer. It has a 12AY7EH preamp tube in it with Bass, Mid Boost, and Treble controls.
> 
> It looks so dope, i'm just lazy and haven't gotten around to getting one to try it haha.
> 
> Maxon ROD880 Real Overdrive | Real Tube Series Effects



Yah brother, the OD-9 is sick. It just doesnt have the 18 volt doubling circuit. That alone gives u alot more headroom and detail.

The OD-9 is a little more smooth. I love the OD-9, I've used one for about 7 months (had an old modded ts9 also) 

I just love the VOP-9 because it has it's own entirely clean boost.
It has a little more balls and gain. (more low end than 808).

I played through alot of them,and fell in love with the vop-9. u can really tweak it out, and u have alot to work with. It's my fav. tube screamer that I've come across yet. The only thing i've noticed is it's definitely a little more noisy than the other's. Nothing an ISP Decimator wont fix completely.

So basically compared to the vop-9 the OD-9 is a little bit more smooth, and amiable. 

I currently have a VOP-9 going with a Keeley Katana, and a isp decimator g. I got rid of my BBE sonic stomp, boosta grande... no need for other clean boosts, etc.

The ROD-880 looks sick! I've never played on one. I always see a few on ebay here and there but they're too expensive at the moment for me to drop that much when i'm pretty happy at the moment with my sound. Although it would only make it that much better. I'd love to play on one. 

Maxon ROD-880: Harmony Central User Reviews

the reviews seem pretty damn good.

http://www.tonefactor.com/proddetail.php?prod=Katana

and youtube the keeley katana. this thing actuaully has sick gain along with the tube screamer..it's nuts. it's volume knob goes to 20. It's got a clean boost as well. Even though alot of people know about this and Keeley, this is one of my secret weapons. I've not come across another one..at least other bands I've played with to date. 

But dude, you/whitechapel have the sickest sound ever. I never get enough every time I go to a show. Last one I saw was house of blues in cleveland, ohio on your tour with TAS, unearth...

Speaking of which, Trevor needs to answer his damn phone


----------



## AlexWadeWC

The Breakdown said:


> Yah brother, the OD-9 is sick. It just doesnt have the 18 volt doubling circuit. That alone gives u alot more headroom and detail.
> 
> The OD-9 is a little more smooth. I love the OD-9, I've used one for about 7 months (had an old modded ts9 also)
> 
> I just love the VOP-9 because it has it's own entirely clean boost.
> It has a little more balls and gain. (more low end than 808).
> 
> I played through alot of them,and fell in love with the vop-9. u can really tweak it out, and u have alot to work with. It's my fav. tube screamer that I've come across yet. The only thing i've noticed is it's definitely a little more noisy than the other's. Nothing an ISP Decimator wont fix completely.
> 
> So basically compared to the vop-9 the OD-9 is a little bit more smooth, and amiable.
> 
> I currently have a VOP-9 going with a Keeley Katana, and a isp decimator g. I got rid of my BBE sonic stomp, boosta grande... no need for other clean boosts, etc.
> 
> The ROD-880 looks sick! I've never played on one. I always see a few on ebay here and there but they're too expensive at the moment for me to drop that much when i'm pretty happy at the moment with my sound. Although it would only make it that much better. I'd love to play on one.
> 
> Maxon ROD-880: Harmony Central User Reviews
> 
> the reviews seem pretty damn good.
> 
> Tone Factor - Dedicated to bringing you the finest in hand-made, boutique effects pedals, Guitars, amplifiers and other accessories
> 
> and youtube the keeley katana. this thing actuaully has sick gain along with the tube screamer..it's nuts. it's volume knob goes to 20. It's got a clean boost as well. Even though alot of people know about this and Keeley, this is one of my secret weapons. I've not come across another one..at least other bands I've played with to date.
> 
> But dude, you/whitechapel have the sickest sound ever. I never get enough every time I go to a show. Last one I saw was house of blues in cleveland, ohio on your tour with TAS, unearth...
> 
> Speaking of which, Trevor needs to answer his damn phone




Damn that's some good info, thanks dude!

What's up with this Keeley Katana? Is it just a volume boost more or less? What the difference between using this and say just turning your amp up?

And isn't using this along WITH a tubescreamer just ridiculously noisy?

You definitely have me intrigued hahaha


----------



## The Breakdown

AlexWadeWC said:


> Damn that's some good info, thanks dude!
> 
> What's up with this Keeley Katana? Is it just a volume boost more or less? What the difference between using this and say just turning your amp up?
> 
> And isn't using this along WITH a tubescreamer just ridiculously noisy?
> 
> You definitely have me intrigued hahaha




check out http://www.musicgearsource.com/katana.html

"The Keeley Katana is a cutting pre-amp. It delivers a wealth of tone and clean boosting. Want to keep your original tone with just a dash of sparkle and shimmer added, then have the control to boost it to any volume? This is it. The Katana is a fat, harmonically rich boost. Use it all the time to push your amp harder, or as an occasional boost to cut through the mix."

 It's the most amazing clean boost I've ever heard. It adds a shit ton of grit and nastiness too if u want. Makes everything more full and rich. It adds absolutely NO noise what-so-ever! True bypass, all metal film resistors and caps for a low noise design. It's like the extra OD that you've always wanted, but super smooth. It really will only add to what you have.

I'd highly suggest looking at some youtube.com video's of the katana. Maybe I'll make a video sometime soon since most of the examples used are not METAL.

" Katana Boost 





 



 



 




 Description 
As far as guitar clean boosts go, the Katana is KING TONE. It's the pedal to have for the finishing touch on your tone. Want a mirror image of your tone, only louder? This is it. The Katana is also a fat, harmonically rich boost, just pull out on the volume knob and stretch your imagination with overdriven tone! You can keep it on all the time to push your amp harder, or as an occasional boost to cut through the mix.

~~~~~

Obsessed or Compelled with the Fattest, Fullest Drive?!?!? Well, Before other people started using Blue LEDs and non-diode clipping stages, there was the TMB and Katana.... Cascading FET stages do the tube-amp-thing like nothing else!

~~~~

Two modes, Pure Clean and High Gain

* With the speedo knob Pushed In, think of it as a volume control that goes to 20.

** With the speedo knob Pulled Out, it's a cutting boost with a bit of gain. Not quite an overdrive, just overdriven tube grit and edge to your tone. 

Katana Boost - Pure FET TONE, Large Supply Voltage, Very tube-like yet punchy and studio flat in frequency response.

~~~~

WHERE TO USE THE KATANA BOOST?!?!

The Katana Boost can be used as the first effect in your chain or last effect, and anywhere in between...it depends on what you want to do. If you want to push your distortion pedal (for more distortion) or other pedals harder (great for many chorus and other time-based modulation effects), then use the Katana right before those effects. If you want to have the same sound only louder or with some tube amp break-up, then use it as the last effect in your setup.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

the only thing I didn't like about the 5150 III when I had it was that the fx loop was kinda dirty sounding.... you could tell there was a difference in gain between when it was on and when it was off... other than that it's a great amp though


----------



## Arsis

Maybe you can help me. I just bought a DSL 50, I'm still trying to master some tone. I have not hooked my eq into for it is not in my possession at this time (it's cheap anyway). The amp is quite bassy, dark, muddy and flubby, If i turn the bass done its too bright. What would you prefer me put in front in order to keep most of the tonal qualities but tighten and clear it up a little? I like to get a tight little chug going every now and then.
Thanks!

EDIT: I also have mahogany body with an x2n in the bridge.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Arsis said:


> Maybe you can help me. I just bought a DSL 50, I'm still trying to master some tone. I have not hooked my eq into for it is not in my possession at this time (it's cheap anyway). The amp is quite bassy, dark, muddy and flubby, If i turn the bass done its too bright. What would you prefer me put in front in order to keep most of the tonal qualities but tighten and clear it up a little? I like to get a tight little chug going every now and then.
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I also have mahogany body with an x2n in the bridge.



Well I've never really been a Marshall fan myself, but I would start by trying to get the tightest, clearest tone possible from just the heads EQ first. Then if that doesn't work, try putting your EQ pedal (or rackmount, whatever it is) in the effects loop of the head. Putting the EQ in the effects loop can drastically shape the tone of your sound, ALOT more than putting the EQ out front.

And if that doesn't work, try picking up a tubescreamer, I think that might be what you're looking for. I use a Maxon OD-9, though if you're on a budget and don't like ordering stuff online (you can't buy Maxon at guitar center) you can get an Ibanez TS-9 at Guitar Center for $100. Gain at 0, tone at 12:00 and Level to taste (pushed as much as it can before you get too much feedback) and the tubescreamer will help cut a SLIGHT bit of the bass, clear up the muddiness and give your tone more of a razor sharp attack to it.

Hope this helps man.


----------



## Arsis

Thanks! Does anyone know how similar the Ibanez Ts and the Maxon Ods are?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

pretty similar, I doubt you'd hear a difference between the two.


----------



## Shinto

Arsis said:


> Thanks! Does anyone know how similar the Ibanez Ts and the Maxon Ods are?


Maxon made the Tubescreamers for Ibanez before making their own company.


----------



## Coobanez

Hey man, I'm really diggin your guys rigs. I've been a fan for sometime now, and it's awesome to see the monsters responsible for your tone 
My question, does Ben enjoy the GE-7 7-band EQ in his loop? I have one, and have been considering switching to an MXR 10-Band, but does he have any sort of feelings on it? I'm just wondering if it would really be worth it to switch, but if he's getting great results from it himself I think I shouldn't be worrying about it too much.
Also, come to Canada!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Coobanez said:


> Hey man, I'm really diggin your guys rigs. I've been a fan for sometime now, and it's awesome to see the monsters responsible for your tone
> My question, does Ben enjoy the GE-7 7-band EQ in his loop? I have one, and have been considering switching to an MXR 10-Band, but does he have any sort of feelings on it? I'm just wondering if it would really be worth it to switch, but if he's getting great results from it himself I think I shouldn't be worrying about it too much.
> Also, come to Canada!




Thanks for the compliments man, it really depends on what you're using the EQ for. Ben uses his GE-7 only for solos. He increases the volume level and pushes the mids to make his lead tone smoother/cut more.

For what it's worth, i use to run a GE-7 in my loop not for a solo boost, but to further shape my actual tone. I started out with an MXR 10 band, because naturally I figured, 3 more bands would give me that much more tone shaping, but I ended up taking it back because I felt like even though it had more bands, the frequencies that the MXR had didn't effect my tone as much as the frequencies the GE-7 had. I could shape my tone alot more drastically with the GE-7.

Now I don't use either, I just use the EQ on the head and that's it, but for whatever application you are using the EQ for, in my opinion you are better off with the GE-7.

Hope that helps man!


----------



## TheJMachine

Great rig, love your music.


----------



## TimothyPlague

What does hooking the VHT Valvulator into the effects loop do for such a low tone?
I have the exact same rig basically, and was thing about getting the VHT, and this post. Would like to know from the man himself...
Thanks!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

TimothyPlague said:


> What does hooking the VHT Valvulator into the effects loop do for such a low tone?
> I have the exact same rig basically, and was thing about getting the VHT, and this post. Would like to know from the man himself...
> Thanks!



Hey man, honestly I don't think it does a whole lot. It's slightly noticeable, since the Valvulator has a preamp tube in it it's like sending your signal through another stage of preamp tube and it make the tone slightly more grittier/saturated. Like I said, it's barely noticeable though, I don't know why Zach does it haha.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

yo Alex, something I always think about when I'm listening to your album is how you recorded guitar parts, in terms of panning is it one of you left, one of you right, one of you centre?


----------



## skinhead

First of all, nice to see you guys that are getting bigger and bigger everyday  I really like your band and This is exile is a fucking awesome album with crushing bones rythms  Of legions makes me want destroy my house 

I watched the studio footage of the cd and I saw that you were using a 6505 and a Soldano for guitar recording. What about that sound combination? Do you used any other amp there?


----------



## Despised_0515

skinhead said:


> First of all, nice to see you guys that are getting bigger and bigger everyday  I really like your band and This is exile is a fucking awesome album with crushing bones rythms  Of legions makes me want destroy my house
> 
> I watched the studio footage of the cd and I saw that you were using a 6505 and a Soldano for guitar recording. What about that sound combination? Do you used any other amp there?



I'm pretty sure the 6505 was all parts minus the leads which were the Soldano, am I right Alex?
er what about that Mesa that showed up in a pic or two?


----------



## pirateparty

Somebody told me after one of my band's shows that we would get to play a show with you guys!

whoever told me that was an asshole


----------



## matttttYCE

I'm a big fan. Love the music, the new rigs, and the fact that you're giving 8 strings a try! 

Anyways, I know that before you guys got the 5150 IIIs, one of you was using a Soldano Avenger live (and apparently it was used on the first record also if I'm not mistaken). Can you give me/us a compare/contrast of the Avenger/5150 III?

Sorry if it might be a dumb question, but I'd really like to know how they stack up to each other in your opinion. Thanks alot.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

That's a killer rig. I hope to try the 5153's sometime, because I'm thinking of selling my Blackmore. Anyway dude, are you using the X3 Live with the 4 cable method, or just in the effects loop?


----------



## FallenMartyr

i saw you dudes at mayhem, i hadnt seen you guys before live. to be honest i was a bit skeptical because it was three seven string guitars...but the sound was pretty freakin clean. 

I own/collect 5150II's since they dont make them anymore. and im one those people its hard for me to break out of something im comfortable with tone wise.
i may just have to try and get 5150III now. 

Are you guys playing the towson,MD date with trivium in october? not all the dates are posted, and im trying to see if you guys are going to be on more dates. id like to see you guys again.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I don't know If my honesty will be appreciated but I'm not a White Chapel fan (different strokes, as we say around here) - Suffice to say you guys use some nice gear 

Thank you for taking the time to post up your gear, Alex and thanks for joining the forum - your presence really helps us get new members and really puts our name out there.


----------



## Daemon

Wow, alex, you here ? 
Very cool !
huuumm, have you ever tought about ENGL ? x)
A lot of Deathcore band use Peavey, but why not ENGL ?

I support you from France 
Keep rocking and using ESP guitars xP


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Got a pretty badass rig man.


----------



## sepherus

Doubt he will ever come back and see these posts, but what the heck...

So why do the 3 of you all use the same amp/cab and quite similar guitars? I'm guessing you all dial them in differently in order to have your own place in the mix? Who likes what frequencies more? 

In the studio, do you typically use the same gear/settings you use live or in your rehearsal space, or do you find your selves experimenting more with other products/settings to see what you can do differently? 

What is your favorite tour food? Every one has one, mine is a number 3 (chili cheese dog) from Sonic with mustard and onions with tots and a plain limeade.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> That's a killer rig. I hope to try the 5153's sometime, because I'm thinking of selling my Blackmore. Anyway dude, are you using the X3 Live with the 4 cable method, or just in the effects loop?




Just the effects loop man, I have the amp simulation turned off on all of my patches and just use the X3 Live for effects.



Scar Symmetry said:


> yo Alex, something I always think about when I'm listening to your album is how you recorded guitar parts, in terms of panning is it one of you left, one of you right, one of you centre?



Yo dude, on Somatic Defilement, it was 3 guitar tracks all the time, one left, one right, and one center.

On This Is Exile is was only 2 guitars, left and right, and then when there was an actual 3rd guitar part it was in the center. We did it this way because in the mix of the recording, it's kind of silly to have 3 guitars playing the same thing at the same time, it just muddys up the mix. I think recording with this method lead to a big difference in clarity compared from The Somatic Defilement to This Is Exile.



sepherus said:


> Doubt he will ever come back and see these posts, but what the heck...
> 
> So why do the 3 of you all use the same amp/cab and quite similar guitars? I'm guessing you all dial them in differently in order to have your own place in the mix? Who likes what frequencies more?
> 
> In the studio, do you typically use the same gear/settings you use live or in your rehearsal space, or do you find your selves experimenting more with other products/settings to see what you can do differently?
> 
> What is your favorite tour food? Every one has one, mine is a number 3 (chili cheese dog) from Sonic with mustard and onions with tots and a plain limeade.




We all use primarily the same gear because we have endorsement from these companies and it's just easier if we all play the same gear we get for free/at discount. And yes we all have our own taste in our EQ settings which helps us differentiate ourselves in the mix.


In the studio the settings are pretty similar to live, but a little bit less bass and gain is used just to provide more clarity for the guitars to sit in the mix easier.

And my favorite tour food..... hmmmm, it would probably be In and Out from California. Best freakin burgers ever!!


----------



## Rick

Hey, Alex, good to see you. Thanks again for the interview last week. It should be next Monday or so.


----------



## MattMulartschuk

Hey dude.
Just wondering whether you guys were planning on doing a tab book at all, or even official tabs in a blog or on Ultimate Guitar? I can play a few of your songs like Possession and This is Exile, but I feel I don't play them properly and I would definitely buy a tab book if you ever did one!

Any chance you could tell me if this is how the verse riff to Possession goes?

--------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------|
--5----5h-8p-5---------5---------5----8----|
------------------7---------7---------------|
----8----------8----8----8----8----8----8--|
--------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------|

--------------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------------|
--11----11h-14p-11----------11----------5----8--|
----------------------13----------13-------------|
------------------------------------------8----8--|
-----13------------13----13----13----13----------|
--------------------------------------------------|

Cheers man, I can't wait to see you guys at Soundwave in Melbourne next year! Hopefully I can meet all you guys. I met Phil at the Corner Hotel show you headlined this year, you were fucking nuts!


----------



## skeeballcore

AlexWadeWC said:


> Just the effects loop man, I have the amp simulation turned off on all of my patches and just use the X3 Live for effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dude, on Somatic Defilement, it was 3 guitar tracks all the time, one left, one right, and one center.
> 
> On This Is Exile is was only 2 guitars, left and right, and then when there was an actual 3rd guitar part it was in the center. We did it this way because in the mix of the recording, it's kind of silly to have 3 guitars playing the same thing at the same time, it just muddys up the mix. I think recording with this method lead to a big difference in clarity compared from The Somatic Defilement to This Is Exile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all use primarily the same gear because we have endorsement from these companies and it's just easier if we all play the same gear we get for free/at discount. And yes we all have our own taste in our EQ settings which helps us differentiate ourselves in the mix.
> 
> 
> In the studio the settings are pretty similar to live, but a little bit less bass and gain is used just to provide more clarity for the guitars to sit in the mix easier.
> 
> And my favorite tour food..... hmmmm, it would probably be In and Out from California. Best freakin burgers ever!!




I just want to know when you're gonna sell me that original 5150 back.....


----------



## AlexWadeWC

skeeballcore said:


> I just want to know when you're gonna sell me that original 5150 back.....



HAHAHA I wish I even still had that thing man, it would be an antique by now!


----------



## Galius

"it's kind of silly to have 3 guitars playing the same thing at the same time, it just muddys up the mix"

I love your band and all...but why have 3 guitar players if youre playing the same thing alot of times anyway? I just thought it was funky you said something like that.


----------



## jds93

what pickups do u use


----------



## Rick

EMG 707s.


----------



## cow 7 sig

so they do as i have and change the 81-7s that come stock in the 607b for the 707?
its a good move lol.i personally cant stand the 81-7


----------



## MattMulartschuk

Galius said:


> "it's kind of silly to have 3 guitars playing the same thing at the same time, it just muddys up the mix"
> 
> I love your band and all...but why have 3 guitar players if youre playing the same thing alot of times anyway? I just thought it was funky you said something like that.


Probably to keep it heavy while there's a lead part being played.


----------



## Rick

I wouldn't mind hearing some 3 part harmonies.


----------



## joshc482

i've tried the isp pedal and owned the rackmount version. they both suck. the best noise gate is the rocktron guitar silencer. it kills any noise gate out there period.


----------



## Rick

I had the Decimator pedal and it worked great for me.


----------



## cow 7 sig

Rick said:


> I had the Decimator pedal and it worked great for me.



i love mine


----------



## Galius

Ive tried every noisegate out there and the decimator is the best ive ever had.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Rick said:


> EMG 707s.




Actuaalllyyy, we use 81-7's 

We prefer the more razor cutting tone of the 81-7 to the smoother 707 especially since its 3 guitars in drop A, we need all the clarity we can get haha



joshc482 said:


> i've tried the isp pedal and owned the rackmount version. they both suck. the best noise gate is the rocktron guitar silencer. it kills any noise gate out there period.



Yours had to of been broken or something. The ISP is amazing, I run one out front for feedback and one in my loop for hum.


----------



## petereanima

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yours had to of been broken or something. The ISP is amazing, I run one out front for feedback and one in my loop for hum.



exactly. 

i've never been satisfied with any noise reduction gear until i bought the ISP, its just amazing. everything is simply perfect on it.


----------



## Rick

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actuaalllyyy, we use 81-7's



Well, excuse me, Mr. Smartypants.


----------



## MattMulartschuk

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actuaalllyyy, we use 81-7's
> 
> We prefer the more razor cutting tone of the 81-7 to the smoother 707 especially since its 3 guitars in drop A, we need all the clarity we can get haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yours had to of been broken or something. The ISP is amazing, I run one out front for feedback and one in my loop for hum.


I'll be getting an 81-7 for my Hellraiser, I find the 707 sounds too thumpy for me, especially in a mahogany body.

As for the ISP, I run a Boss NS2 with the X connection and it works perfectly, I'd imagine it'd be the same as running the two separate gates which only have an input and output, yes? I considered getting a ISP Decimator, but when I found out it only had an in and out, I decided not to because the 6505 makes a lot of noise at gigging volume, even when the guitar is turned off.


----------



## Arsis

AlexWadeWC said:


> Actuaalllyyy, we use 81-7's
> 
> We prefer the more razor cutting tone of the 81-7 to the smoother 707 especially since its 3 guitars in drop A, we need all the clarity we can get haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yours had to of been broken or something. The ISP is amazing, I run one out front for feedback and one in my loop for hum.



Interesting. I had always thought the 707 was a 7 string take of an 81. I was not aware of an 81-7. I don't know much about 7 string PU however. This a good start i suppose.


----------



## tonymustang302

From what I was told...the 81-7 is 81 version and the 707 is the 85 version.


----------



## MattMulartschuk

tonymustang302 said:


> From what I was told...the 81-7 is 81 version and the 707 is the 85 version.


Kind of, but not exactly.

A question for Alex again, was the album art for This Is Exile and The Somatic Defilement inspired by Silent Hill? The whole person rising from the barbed wire and all that? If not, could you please explain them? I love the album art, I'm just not sure what to make of them!


----------



## TMM

tonymustang302 said:


> From what I was told...the 81-7 is 81 version and the 707 is the 85 version.



The 81-7 is the 7-string 81, but the 707 is not really an 85, though that's the closest comparison.


----------



## 7stranguitfidle

Hey Alex, It's zack from knoxville... Used to play w/ you sometimes when C.O.A. was still rockin' and we spoke a couple times when you still had your cobra... Im still trying to master my tone with the cobra though.. i have el34str's biased at 34.. Im using a MF400 cab but would like a vader or VHT... Also im debating on getting bareknuckle's in my 7321 or a RC7 Dean instead... Im still a little on the pre-amp and pedal knowledge... Ive had Maxxon OD808 recommended to me... But i would like to know your opinion on the most clear and heavy tone for the cobra/guiatfiddle... I'm feeling another RedWinterDying, ConfesssionsofAres, and ThisIsRenaissance Reunion show! haha tell the fellas in WC to keep it up man you guys are doing well and Im proud that ur a Knox band!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

tonymustang302 said:


> From what I was told...the 81-7 is 81 version and the 707 is the 85 version.



That's true for the most part, but the 707s are voiced to have more treble than the 85. They are similar though and both alnico... but an 85-7 actually exists too, just not for the public.... Rusty Cooley has said that he uses a 707 in the neck and an 85-7 in the bridge.... I guess EMG has made prototypes of an 85-7 and maybe sent some to a few artists. I don't think they will ever be released to buy, but that would be cool.... I think a slightly smoother 707 would be good for the bridge...


----------



## AlexWadeWC

7stranguitfidle said:


> Hey Alex, It's zack from knoxville... Used to play w/ you sometimes when C.O.A. was still rockin' and we spoke a couple times when you still had your cobra... Im still trying to master my tone with the cobra though.. i have el34str's biased at 34.. Im using a MF400 cab but would like a vader or VHT... Also im debating on getting bareknuckle's in my 7321 or a RC7 Dean instead... Im still a little on the pre-amp and pedal knowledge... Ive had Maxxon OD808 recommended to me... But i would like to know your opinion on the most clear and heavy tone for the cobra/guiatfiddle... I'm feeling another RedWinterDying, ConfesssionsofAres, and ThisIsRenaissance Reunion show! haha tell the fellas in WC to keep it up man you guys are doing well and Im proud that ur a Knox band!



Hey man, I didn't have my Cobra very long but when I did I thought it was ok at best. I wasn't too into it. I preferred the sound with the notch on, but that made it not cut in a full band setting at all even with the volume really loud. With the notch off it would cut but then I just wasn't into the tone.

I don't know much about bareknuckles or any other passive pick ups, i've been an EMG man since I was 17.

Maxon OD-808 or OD-9 is a good bet, I use the OD-9. Gain 0, Tone 12:00, and Level All the way up should get you rolling. It'll make any tube amp sound clearer, tighter, and more responsive harmonically.

Hope that helps dude!


----------



## 7stranguitfidle

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hey man, I didn't have my Cobra very long but when I did I thought it was ok at best. I wasn't too into it. I preferred the sound with the notch on, but that made it not cut in a full band setting at all even with the volume really loud. With the notch off it would cut but then I just wasn't into the tone.
> 
> I don't know much about bareknuckles or any other passive pick ups, i've been an EMG man since I was 17.
> 
> Maxon OD-808 or OD-9 is a good bet, I use the OD-9. Gain 0, Tone 12:00, and Level All the way up should get you rolling. It'll make any tube amp sound clearer, tighter, and more responsive harmonically.
> 
> Hope that helps dude!


 
Thanks buddy... good luck to the fellas! keep it up.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

schecter007 said:


> ..............



Have you ever heard of Incubus?

WhiteChapel haven't been around for that long so dont act suprised when you find out someone hasn't heard of them.

Alex, that is a pretty tidy looking rig.


----------



## motabaco

hey alex.. I love your band.. and I love the effects used on your albums and how they were used.. very colorful.. I saw a previous post.. don't know if this one is newer or older.. but I saw you asking about lungrens emg's and blackouts.. did you decide against blackouts?? and what happened to the vader cabs?? 

oh by the way.. I'm a bit of a tone junkie myself.. and I recently ran across this dude on youtube.. FJA Mods.. check out some of his stuff.. SICKKK sounding amps.. I didn't know EVH made his own amps.. might listen to one of those.. but after hearing some FJA mod stuff.. I'm gonna have to go for a mesa single rectifier.. 

Cheers man and keep up the good work.. can't wait to hear a new album..


----------



## jacob6691

How did you get the natural Ltd Sc-607???? I have been looking for one for ages.


----------



## Sepultorture

motabaco said:


> hey alex.. I love your band.. and I love the effects used on your albums and how they were used.. very colorful.. I saw a previous post.. don't know if this one is newer or older.. but I saw you asking about lungrens emg's and blackouts.. did you decide against blackouts?? and what happened to the vader cabs??
> 
> oh by the way.. I'm a bit of a tone junkie myself.. and I recently ran across this dude on youtube.. FJA Mods.. check out some of his stuff.. SICKKK sounding amps.. I didn't know EVH made his own amps.. might listen to one of those.. but after hearing some FJA mod stuff.. I'm gonna have to go for a mesa single rectifier..
> 
> Cheers man and keep up the good work.. can't wait to hear a new album..



their made by Fender with input from EVH


----------



## AlexWadeWC

jacob6691 said:


> How did you get the natural Ltd Sc-607???? I have been looking for one for ages.



I got one of the last ones before they stopped making them.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

AlexWadeWC said:


> I got one of the last ones before they stopped making them.



Yah, they used to make those with Sperzel locking tuners back in 2004.


----------



## jacob6691

so if that one got stolen how would you get a new one? I am tryign to find etiher a natural one of the regualr 7 or the baritone 7, but they are a bitch to find. ANybody wanna trade?


----------



## BrutalityBBC

Hey Alex, i saw you guys play last night at the culture room you guys were all rocking the Horzion Nt-7s, looked sick. What do you guys think of the guitar overall, as i'm considering getting one?


----------



## Rick

Last time I talked to him he said it was the best playing guitar he's ever used.


----------



## BrutalityBBC

Rick said:


> Last time I talked to him he said it was the best playing guitar he's ever used.


 
alright, thanks rick.


----------



## jamesy_pwd

hey alex. thats one nice rig, i love whitechapel so much lol, do you reckon your OD-9 helps you heaps with your tone? coz im thinkin of gettin one myself


----------



## andnowyourot

hey man thx for the comment about the sc607b s pickup setup... so I got another question... im looking at a 6505+. do you think i could pull off like heavy deathcore/metalcore/tech death with one of those bad boys? and why do you guys prefer the evh 5150 compared to the 6505/6505+


----------



## AlexWadeWC

BrutalityBBC said:


> alright, thanks rick.



Yeah dude I love my NT-7! Especially because I'm not the biggest dude ever and have small hands, it's pretty light and the neck radius is ridiculous, it's a 7 string that feels like a 6.

It comes stock with EMG 707's in the neck and bridge, I changed my bridge to an 81-7, just personal preference. I prefer the attack and percussiveness of the 81-7 over the smoother sounding 707.



jamesy_pwd said:


> hey alex. thats one nice rig, i love whitechapel so much lol, do you reckon your OD-9 helps you heaps with your tone? coz im thinkin of gettin one myself



Yeah dude the OD-9 adds alot. It makes it a little more saturated and cleans your tone up alot. Makes notes come through alot clearer. It does take away a slight amount of bass, but in a good way in my opinion, especially if you're playing metal. It just makes everything alot clearer, plus it makes pinch harmonics a breeze hahaha 



andnowyourot said:


> hey man thx for the comment about the sc607b s pickup setup... so I got another question... im looking at a 6505+. do you think i could pull off like heavy deathcore/metalcore/tech death with one of those bad boys? and why do you guys prefer the evh 5150 compared to the 6505/6505+



You could definitely pull off that sound with a 6505 or 6505+. 8 times out of 10 your favorite band probaby uses, or has used a 6505 at some point, they are just one of the leading amps for metal, and have been for a long time.

I prefer the EVH 5150 III over the 6505 because it has a more razor like gain structure to it than a low mid growl like the 6505. It sound huge but really tight and articulate at the same time. It's so tight you don't even need an Overdrive with it but I still use my Maxon OD-9 with it anyways because I like the saturation it provides.


----------



## jamesy_pwd

hey alex i was wondering, do you use any noise supression through your loop to quiet down your preamp? coz i see you use the ISP decimator, but is that just out front?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

jamesy_pwd said:


> hey alex i was wondering, do you use any noise supression through your loop to quiet down your preamp? coz i see you use the ISP decimator, but is that just out front?



I use one out front and one in the loop! Works great!


----------



## Nakedzen

Hey how do you like the compressor you got recently?


----------



## Core_To_Death

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hey guys, I don't really post alot here, but I love reading the threads. I'm a huge gear nerd, but really, who on here isn't hahaha . My name is Alex and I play in the band Whitechapel on Metal Blade Records (myspace.com/whitechapel). I've noticed we have quite a few fans on here (we play 7 strings) and so I was bored and figured I would take a few snap shots of my rig and post'em up on here for everyone to check out who is interested.
> 
> I share a rack case with our bassist, so his gear is included in this as well.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> **********UPDATE**********
> 
> Due to a few people curious about our guitars as well as Ben and Zachs rig, i've taken more photos and organized them in this thread as well.
> 
> 
> *RACK 1: STAGE LEFT- GABE (Bass) and ALEX (Guitar)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Amp- EVH 5150 III
> 
> Bass Amp- Fender 300 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Chain: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Maxon OD-9 -> ISP Decimator
> 
> Bass Chain: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Sansamp RBI -> Boss ODB3 Overdrive -> ISP Decimator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 6 POD X3 Live which I run through the effects loop of the EVH with no amp simulation on and using it just for efffects and the volume/whammy pedal.
> 
> 
> *RACK 2: STAGE RIGHT- BEN (Guitar) and ZACH (guitar)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual EVH 5150 III guitar amps, one per guitarist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zach effects loop- VHT Valvulator
> 
> Ben effects loop- Boss GE-7 and Boss RV-5 pedals for solo boost. Controlled via effects loop on/off button on his EVH footswitch out front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bens Pedalboard: Sennheiser Wireless -> Boss TU-2 -> Boss NS-2 -> ISP Decimator -> Boss DD-5 (Electro Harmonix Micro POG out of the chain right now because it's been acting up)
> 
> 
> *GUITARS:*
> 
> Since each guitarist owns some of the same kind of guitar from ESP, I just took a picture of one of each kind and labeled which guitarist uses that kind and what for. Example: We all own a SC-607B, It's my back up, Bens main, and Zachs back up. I did it this way because it's kind of senseless to have 3 pictures of 3 SC-607B's when they all look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP LTD SC-607- Alex Main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP LTD SC-607B- Alex Back Up, Ben Main, Zach Back Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESP LTD Viper 417- Ben Back Up, Zach Main
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured- Mesa 4x12 Traditional cabinets loaded with Celestion V30's and Fender 8x10 cabinets.
> 
> The cases were made by Get Off My Case out of Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the gear run down!


 
What's up there Whitechapel, my favorite band forever! 
If I could just touch one of your 7-string guitars, that would already mean like touching a holy artifact X) I still have to play a 6-string right now, bot once I've got the money... HELL, I'll by a f*cking 7-string, and sure as hell that it will be an ESP/LTD  Haven't seen you guys live yet, but hope to do so (maybe a hundred times) within the following years of my life  You guys should have damn signature guitars at ESP  I'd buy them right away xp Anyways pal, keep up the good work and keep playin' the 7-strings  Tennessee and White'f*ckin'chapel for life!!!!!


----------



## duffman

Hey Alex, first and foremost I must say I'm a huge Whitechapel fan. Right now I currently have an ESP Custom Shop Horizon 7 string. Which may I add is amazing. For the price I paid it better be. But I recently just ordered a SC-607B for a backup. I just wanted your opionion on the guitar. You're in a touring band that kicks ass, and I just wanted to know how it holds up on the road and what you like and dislike about the guitar. Keep rocking dude.


----------



## JettCHC666

Hey Alex, I'm a huge fan of Whitechapel and I think its sick you put pics up of you guys' rig, but I got one question: does Ben really need 2 noise suppressors in his pedalboard?


----------



## Meldville

at folks signing up just to ask questions that have already been asked and answered (some multiple times)


----------



## xjasonhowellx81

Yo Alex, I have to questions.

I was curious if you've messed around with an OD808 vs the OD9 and what you found out. I run a 5150, and a Krankenstein into a VHT Fatbottom and a Mesa Traditional and have been looking to boost the krank and wasn't sure about either of them. I cant decide which to use.

I was also curious what the heck that VHT valvulator actually does. I've never even heard of it before.


----------



## Larrikin666

xjasonhowellx81 said:


> Yo Alex, I have to questions.
> 
> I was curious if you've messed around with an OD808 vs the OD9 and what you found out. I run a 5150, and a Krankenstein into a VHT Fatbottom and a Mesa Traditional and have been looking to boost the krank and wasn't sure about either of them. I cant decide which to use.
> 
> I was also curious what the heck that VHT valvulator actually does. I've never even heard of it before.



Jason, glad you're still using the Krankenstein. Boosting the Krank is the only way I found it usable. I found it sounded pretty awesome with my OD808 in front, but the OD9 would also help you out alot. Also, the Valvulator is a tube buffer that basically helps with your signal loss that comes from using tons of cable length and effects pedal. Some people swear by it...others say there's no noticeable difference. If it means anything...I see quite a few of them being sold used on eBay. 

...Figured I'd answer that since I know you and Alex might not be dropping by anytime soon.


----------



## xjasonhowellx81

Larrikin666 said:


> Jason, glad you're still using the Krankenstein. Boosting the Krank is the only way I found it usable. I found it sounded pretty awesome with my OD808 in front, but the OD9 would also help you out alot. Also, the Valvulator is a tube buffer that basically helps with your signal loss that comes from using tons of cable length and effects pedal. Some people swear by it...others say there's no noticeable difference. If it means anything...I see quite a few of them being sold used on eBay.
> 
> ...Figured I'd answer that since I know you and Alex might not be dropping by anytime soon.



I dont know what you mean by since alex and I might not be dropping by anytime soon haha.. I know he's on tour but what did you mean by me? 

man, I love the krank. its a fun amp to play. Im picking up another 5150 next week though so ill have more to play with. It took me like 3 days to dial it in to fit the acoustics of my bedroom, but Im sure when I take it out to play live, I might need to tweak it again. I think it sounds decent without a boost, but I honestly haven't boosted an amp yet, so Im pretty wary of it. I've been told by tons of people to just get the 808, but then I saw him talking about the OD9 so I figured Id ask. 

That VHT thing is something Ive never seen. I wasnt sure what it was, or what it did. I googled it real quick before I posted this asking about it but didnt really understand the description well. 

Do you still have the RGT? if so, how do you like it?


----------



## Lord RG7321

Im a huge fan of Whitechapel! I think its awesome hoq you guys are interactive with your fans. I also think the tone of you guys is freaking crazy awesome! Thanks for the rig info and pics!


----------



## habicore_5150

digging the rig that ya got there Alex
one thing i gotta ask
you said that during the recording of Corruption, you used the block lettered Peavey 5150 with a Maxon OD808
in comparison with the EVH 5150 III, which do you prefer

(side note, the show in Knoxville with Despised Icon, TtEotD, ABACABB, and Molotov Solution back in 2009 was really awesome)


----------



## Sepultorture

actually one thing i've always wanted to ask, but keep forgetting to ask, is

what are the tonal differences between an 808 and a ts9

how do they boost differently


----------



## dyingsoul

I have a question for anyone out there. I recently purchased a Schecter hellraiser 8 string with EMG 808's Im tuning it EAEADGBe. I'm looking for some feed back on a good set of strings or a rough idea of a gauge that will help me keep the super low end tight and clean sounding.


----------



## Krucifixtion

Sepultorture said:


> actually one thing i've always wanted to ask, but keep forgetting to ask, is
> 
> what are the tonal differences between an 808 and a ts9
> 
> how do they boost differently



In my opinion the 808 is a little smoother (more transparent) and a little less aggressive than the TS9. It depends on the amp and your preference. For amps like the 5150/6505 and ENGL's that have tons of gain already I feel like the 808 is a better choice. My friend boosts his Dual Rectifier with a TS9 and I tried his amp with my Maxon 808 and think I liked the Dual better with the TS9, but I never tried a TS9 with my 5150 II or ENGL Invader...only 808's.


----------



## Deathcore77

Daemon said:


> Wow, alex, you here ?
> Very cool !
> huuumm, have you ever tought about ENGL ? x)
> A lot of Deathcore band use Peavey, but why not ENGL ?
> 
> I support you from France
> Keep rocking and using ESP guitars xP



whitechapel is not deathcore. they are death metal. to much talent for deathcore.


----------



## Deathcore77

AlexWadeWC said:


> I got one of the last ones before they stopped making them.


I seen you guys are indy with The Contortionist and Heavy lies the Crown, I didn't most to anyone but you and I had a sprained ankle, and I did most of the damage, well anyway, What is you're opinion on line 6. They sound heavy and are cheap, that's why I want one. I can't really afford anything, I don't have a job, I'm only just turning 16. Whitechapel has been my favorite band for the past year and a half, I heard you know Trevor from a band Corcid? From Champaign in Illinois, I know him too, I live close to them. You're one of my favorite guitarists, love you're guitar work, I love how there are melodies with heaviness. Such a sick band, great composure. Keep it up, I'm already looking for new an a new album, Unnerving is sick, you guys should have played it lol.


----------



## Razzy

Deathcore77 said:


> whitechapel is not deathcore. they are death metal. to much talent for deathcore.


 
Nice first post.

Death Metal + Breakdowns =Deathcore.

They're just doing deathcore how it SHOULD be done.


----------



## Taylor2

How about Whitechapel is just metal?
They aren't death metal, Cannibal Corpse is.
They aren't hardcore, Black Flag is.
They are metal.
Breakdowns have nothing to do with 'core' music.

Can we just end the discussion there?
Thanks.


Whitechapel is awesome. 
Alex is a sweetheart.
His rig is awesome.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Taylor said:


> How about Whitechapel is just metal?
> They aren't death metal, Cannibal Corpse is.
> They aren't hardcore, Black Flag is.
> They are metal.
> Breakdowns have nothing to do with 'core' music.
> 
> Can we just end the discussion there?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Whitechapel is awesome.
> Alex is a sweetheart.
> His rig is awesome.



We've alway just considered ourselves a metal band. Just makes it easier that way. We just try to write heavy shit, period, hahaha.


----------



## Leuchty

Whitechapel is a suburb, 

Nice profile pic, btw alex. 

Any new additions to the rig?


----------



## Rick

Razzy said:


> Death Metal + Breakdowns =Deathcore.
> 
> They're just doing deathcore how it SHOULD be done.





Taylor said:


> How about Whitechapel is just metal?
> They aren't death metal, Cannibal Corpse is.
> They aren't hardcore, Black Flag is.
> They are metal.
> Breakdowns have nothing to do with 'core' music.
> 
> Can we just end the discussion there?
> Thanks.



Perfect.


----------



## Taylor2

AlexWadeWC said:


> We've alway just considered ourselves a metal band. Just makes it easier that way. We just try to write heavy shit, period, hahaha.



No kidding!

It's SO much easier than saying : "We are a death-metal influenced band with progressive elements, mixed in with some fast hardcore moments and here and there, we have some jazz clean parts thrown in amongst the grind.
We are a progressive-metal-death-grind-thrash-core band."

How about just, metal?


Whatever.


HEY ALEX!
When are you switching to Axe-FX live!?


----------



## Deathcore77

I understand that it's just metal, I usually do call them straight up metal. Whitechapel is plain and simply, heavy metal. I said they aren't deathcore because most deathcore is simple garbage. Alex Wade is one of my favorite guitarists, Whitechapel is my favorite band. They are amazing. I do agree that they can be concidered deathcore, but breakdowns isn't the difference between deathmetal and deathcore completely, a lot of the guitar structure ingeneral is different, hence, Dying fetus, vs Chelsea Grin. Chelsea Grin is more slower and not so grinding, basic deathcore. See? But let's not argue about the genres, it's metal, metals a family, lets act like it


----------



## habicore_5150

anyways
steering away from genre wars and back into the basis of the thread:
Whitechapel's (kickass) guitar rig


----------



## Vigil87420

Deathcore77 said:


> I seen you guys are indy with The Contortionist and Heavy lies the Crown, I didn't most to anyone but you and I had a sprained ankle, and I did most of the damage, well anyway, What is you're opinion on line 6. They sound heavy and are cheap, that's why I want one. I can't really afford anything, I don't have a job, I'm only just turning 16. Whitechapel has been my favorite band for the past year and a half, I heard you know Trevor from a band Corcid? From Champaign in Illinois, I know him too, I live close to them. You're one of my favorite guitarists, love you're guitar work, I love how there are melodies with heaviness. Such a sick band, great composure. Keep it up, I'm already looking for new an a new album, Unnerving is sick, you guys should have played it lol.



Jake Young, one of the guitar players for Corcid tried out for a death metal thing I had going on for awhile. Cool dude, but he ended up moving to Quincy or something like that.

Now I play with The Caliphate based out of Galesburg, IL.


----------



## Blckzmbifctry

I guess my connection was lagging. did not mean to be annoying. my bad all


----------



## hxcdeathcore

Hey Alex I remember downloading "This Is Exile" for rockband and having my mind blown. Haha I know people that know people that have played with you guys live. Two questions.
1.Have you guys considered the Axe FX yet?
2.Have you tried Agile 7-string guitars yet? If so any thoughts? If not any other 7 strings you would reccomend for an aspiring seven string shredder?


----------



## BryanFTWL

Damn....just..damn. 

But shouldn't you and Gabe invest in some nicer patch cables?


----------



## josh pelican

The effects drawer fucking rules so hard. It keeps so much clutter off the stage. If you're not the type of band who needs to change effects every riff, this is the perfect idea. I think I may jump the gun on that myself. The only effect I could see myself needing in front of me is the theremin.

Excuse me for not reading all seven pages, but I only saw pictures of the guitars posted. As a "Whitechapel/Fender fanboy", Gabe uses Fender American Deluxe P-basses (five-string only). One is a three-color sunburst with rosewood fretboard, and the other is a black one with a maple fretboard. The black one has all black hardware and a black/white pickguard.

What's up now, bitches?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

hxcdeathcore said:


> Hey Alex I remember downloading "This Is Exile" for rockband and having my mind blown. Haha I know people that know people that have played with you guys live. Two questions.
> 1.Have you guys considered the Axe FX yet?
> 2.Have you tried Agile 7-string guitars yet? If so any thoughts? If not any other 7 strings you would reccomend for an aspiring seven string shredder?



1. I want an Axe FX more than my own life and am trying to get artist pricing from them but they are kind of giving me the run around.

2. Agiles look like nice guitars but I have personally never played one. They get great reviews though!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

josh pelican said:


> The effects drawer fucking rules so hard. It keeps so much clutter off the stage. If you're not the type of band who needs to change effects every riff, this is the perfect idea. I think I may jump the gun on that myself. The only effect I could see myself needing in front of me is the theremin.
> 
> Excuse me for not reading all seven pages, but I only saw pictures of the guitars posted. As a "Whitechapel/Fender fanboy", Gabe uses Fender American Deluxe P-basses (five-string only). One is a three-color sunburst with rosewood fretboard, and the other is a black one with a maple fretboard. The black one has all black hardware and a black/white pickguard.
> 
> What's up now, bitches?



Hahaha good eye! Those are actually his 2 old basses. His 2 new basses are custom 5 string p-basses. One is flat black with a maple board and black sawblade inlay and one flat white with an ebony board and white sawblade inlay.


----------



## stevo1

hey alex, with the new nt-7s, how does the smaller neck width handle your string gauge? I was looking at getting an nt-7 for graduation, and i use the same string gauge.. so I was wondering. Also,what string gauge do you use for the baritones?


----------



## Gallowsforgrace

Hey Alex!

Nice rig bro, you might remember Whitechapel shared the stage with my band Gallows For Grace in Perth, Australia last year. Those new 5150s are killer! Hopefully we'll see you down here at some point again in the future.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## thefool

i love seeing details of rigs of touring musicians. thanks for the update alex


----------



## 6o66y

Hey Alex, just saw you guys at Koots in Anchorage, it was fucking sweet. You guys have inspired me to buy some new gear. I wish I could afford the EVH 51503 but 2k is a bit much for me..well for one item. I need to spread the $ around a bit. Have you ever played the 6505+. I see all the other post that say "6505". I have read that the 6505/5150 has more "balls" and is more aggressive and the 6505 + has better cleans but loses the balls. I like to play PWD, You guys, KSE etc. Oh and why do you guys prefer the mesa traditional over the standard? I wish I would have seen these forums before the show and I would have just asked. Thanks for coming to Alaska, hope you guys come back some day..Many bands don't.


----------



## trb

See you guys tomorrow night in Raleigh NC!


----------



## dementiacaptain

dude if i had known i could have been seeing personal picks of alex wades gear he took himself, i wouldve have joined this site a long time ago. my question, and idk if it has already been covered, is why you went with the ltds. I mean, i love an ltd, but i just was wondering what you liked about them.


----------



## pantera95

Thanks for the pictures man, everyone always loves a nice rig pic!


----------



## Boobsboobs

Hey this thread is probably dead, but hopefully there is somebody who still checks it out. I recently bought a Line6 hd500 for effects, im running it through the effects loop on my Peavey 51502 head and good lord, it is really clipping my gain and all the effects sound reallly... artificial. Is this normal? Ive never had an effects processor because Ive heard that they arent as good as pedals, but I figured id give it a try. LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## Rick

What does that have to do with this thread? You could have just started a new one, probably get more responses that way.


----------



## stevo1

It's line 6, that's why


----------



## xCaptainx

post it in the Line 6 HD thread then. The WC guitarist doesnt own a HD500, so what the fuck do you think he'll be able to help out with?


----------



## german7

nice rig.. congrats


----------



## BC6x3

hey man wicked rig but just a few questions. have you ever played a randall V2H head? I think you should check it out it's a real baby eater.
and have you ever used seymore duncan blackouts? I think they're a little better than emg's. 
But anyway thanks for the rig shots and if it weren't for you I probably wouldn't have gotten in to seven strings, let alone death grind.


----------



## Larrikin666

This thread is somewhat irrelevant since the addition of the Axe-FX.


----------



## Rick

Larrikin666 said:


> This thread is somewhat irrelevant since the addition of the Axe-FX.



A bit. He is now just using the 5150 III power amp section with the Axe-FX.


----------



## Sepultorture

Larrikin666 said:


> This thread is somewhat irrelevant since the addition of the Axe-FX.



Well not quite yet, i know he's taking the Axe FX on the road with him, but it hasn't 100% for sure replaced the 5150 III head. i'm pretty sure he's still using the head atlesat for the power amp and their recto cabs. although it'd be tits if they go full FRFR FoH. we shall see.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Hahahaha god this thread needs to be locked up.

Since this I've went from the POD X3 Live, to a full pedalboard of individual pedals again, and now I'm with the Axe-FX being controlled by a Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro.

And yeah I'm just running the Axe-FX into the effects return and using the EVH as a power amp into my Mesa cab, and I absolutely love it, I've found my holy grail tone.


----------



## xCaptainx

any thought about ditching the EVH as a powermp and using a Mesa 2:90 or something similar?


----------



## matisq

Thanks for sharing this and for instant updates 
Also thanks for crashing riffage on "The Darkest Day Of Man" - song we will soon cover with my friends from band.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

You guys are amazing, you should come out to texas again some time, i saw you at monster mosh on halloween, you guys should do a show with suicide silence, as blood runs black, the black dahlia murder, job for a cowboy, bring me the horizon, and winds of plague, that would be the sickest metal show ever!


----------



## BuriedAlive

Hey, I've always wanted the chance to ask you this, What was your first stage worthy rig that you had?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

BuriedAlive said:


> Hey, I've always wanted the chance to ask you this, What was your first stage worthy rig that you had?



Hahaha hmmm first stage worthy rig ever? I had a Marshall MG series head and some beat up no name 4x12 that the guy who sold it to me said "yeah man it has celestions in it, just like a mesa cab" of course me being 16 I had no idea what celestions meant and just cared that it made noise, and a Mesa is what I really wanted so I just got it. Later on I sold that cab and got a Mesa cab and while the MG head still sounded like shit the Mesa made a huge difference and I was blown away hahaha. Then I sold the MG head and got a 5150 and it was all over from there, I was in metal heaven hahaha.

I also completely scooped the mids on the MG head to 0..... god....  Hahaha my how things change.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

xCaptainx said:


> any thought about ditching the EVH as a powermp and using a Mesa 2:90 or something similar?



Maybe down the road but right now the EVH is working fine, plus I don't have any extra rack space for a power amp hahaha

And all of my funding is currently going towards recording gear as well  hahaha


----------



## Josh_Conlee

Hey Alex, liking this rig...even though you have an Axe FX now ...I was just wondering, what does the vht valvulator do?


----------



## Soubi7string

djent_tent said:


> Hey Alex, liking this rig...even though you have an Axe FX now ...I was just wondering, what does the vht valvulator do?



strengthens the signal that is lost during the usage of multiple pedals and reverses the effects of "tone suck" of non-true bypass pedals.....I think


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Soubi7string said:


> strengthens the signal that is lost during the usage of multiple pedals and reverses the effects of "tone suck" of non-true bypass pedals.....I think



Correct, why zach used it in his effects loop? no idea. he just had it and threw it in the loop and liked it. gave a slight bit more saturation.


----------



## Josh_Conlee

AlexWadeWC said:


> Correct, why zach used it in his effects loop? no idea. he just had it and threw it in the loop and liked it. gave a slight bit more saturation.



Hmm....strange....kind of seems like a sonic maximizer could've done the job for him....whatever sounds good though


----------



## ivancic1al

Hey Alex, 'grats on making it into Guitar World, just opened up a recent issue and your rig was on the last page.  ( the first part I check when I get the magazine)


----------



## Kamikaze7

Alex,

Just saw you guys last night for the first time at the Starland Ballroom in NJ, and was really surprised and had an awesome time! Had a good sound last night and I had a nice spot right next to the sound board to see and watch the mayhem first hand!

Just wanted to say you guys were and sounded awesome last night! Also, congrats to you, Ben and Zach on the new axes - both the FM-408's (Ben with the sickly swirled FM-418!!!) and the new Horizon NT-7's you guys scored!!! Will be looking forward to seeing you guys again when you come back here!!!

I told Ben that I'd catch up to him on here after the show last night, and then realized it was you and not him... Tell him my bad about that! Again, awesome show last night, and will catch up to you guys next time your back here!!!


----------



## Eric Christian

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hey guys, I don't really post alot here, but I love reading the threads. I'm a huge gear nerd, but really, who on here isn't hahaha . My name is Alex and I play in the band Whitechapel on Metal Blade Records (myspace.com/whitechapel). I've noticed we have quite a few fans on here (we play 7 strings) and so I was bored and figured I would take a few snap shots of my rig and post'em up on here for everyone to check out who is interested.


 
Excellent. Already got my ticket for your Portland Oregon show coming up March 9th.


----------



## deathcore_aussi86

awesome setup alex very helpfull pretty lucky to have to of my fav musos in one post white chapel and bulb just need chris storey in here now to top it off haha... my current setup is a peavey 6505+ dean rusty cooley 7string i havent got any fx pedals yet been looking at thoses bbe sonic maximizers and alot of shitty links taking me no where pretty much if i could combined white chapel all shall perish periphery together i would have my perfect tone i been looking into those vader cabs also over the mesa 4x12 v30s


----------



## Kali Yuga

I just ran out of breath trying to read that.


----------



## iff

deathcore_aussi86 said:


> awesome setup alex very helpfull pretty lucky to have to of my fav musos in one post white chapel and bulb just need chris storey in here now to top it off haha... my current setup is a peavey 6505+ dean rusty cooley 7string i havent got any fx pedals yet been looking at thoses bbe sonic maximizers and alot of shitty links taking me no where pretty much if i could combined white chapel all shall perish periphery together i would have my perfect tone i been looking into those vader cabs also over the mesa 4x12 v30s



You excited over there, buddy?


----------



## Deliverowned

Kali Yuga said:


> I just ran out of breath trying to read that.



lol felt the same

And to that, dont get a bee maximizer first, you want to fuck your tone later. Start with a clean boost or overdrive to tighten the tone then see.


----------



## Sepultorture

yep, try a couple of different boosts first, that not enough try an EQ in the loop


----------



## Gio18

Alex when ever you read this What amps did you use before switching to the EVH 5153?


----------



## bakbone

Hey Alex... Im running a 6505+ with and Randall Jag Cab... NS-2 and GT-10 effects processor... I have my pre on my lead at 4... any more than that and it has a horrible hum to it and I cant tell a difference past 4 anyway at far as crunch...volume at 4 in jam space and on stage, question is will the Maxon 808 and Decimator ran through my effects loop with my crunch channel ON give it the ball sack cruch that Im looking for.... just seems like its lacking something ! Killer head but, still missing something in my opinion. Also running a LTD with emg 81 actives. Any advise on getting that sic crunch and the low end that Im looking for ? Its almost there, but not quite !


----------



## pathos45

bakbone said:


> Hey Alex... Im running a 6505+ with and Randall Jag Cab... NS-2 and GT-10 effects processor... I have my pre on my lead at 4... any more than that and it has a horrible hum to it and I cant tell a difference past 4 anyway at far as crunch...volume at 4 in jam space and on stage, question is will the Maxon 808 and Decimator ran through my effects loop with my crunch channel ON give it the ball sack cruch that Im looking for.... just seems like its lacking something ! Killer head but, still missing something in my opinion. Also running a LTD with emg 81 actives. Any advise on getting that sic crunch and the low end that Im looking for ? Its almost there, but not quite !


 
you always want a tubescreamer or overdrive INFRONT of the amp, you want to boost the pre amp tubes not the power tubes.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx

Yo alex, what's the brand of that 8 string that Ben (Savage) was playing in Poughkeepsie on June 19th? It's got a natural finish but I couldn't see the brand on the headstock. BTW you guys tore that place up!


----------



## themike

xDarkCrisisx said:


> Yo alex, what's the brand of that 8 string that Ben (Savage) was playing in Poughkeepsie on June 19th? It's got a natural finish but I couldn't see the brand on the headstock. BTW you guys tore that place up!


 
Tom Smith made it, "TSmith Guitars" would be the name of the company. Marc from Veil and Misha have one also.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx

Sick, thanks man. Gotta look into these guys since I live in NY.


----------



## Hammy

Awesome guitar man  

For the prons, they are sick guitars, and Marc from Veil has an RGD look-a-like but neckthrough and a sickass top!


----------



## themike

Hammy said:


> Awesome guitar man
> 
> For the prons, they are sick guitars, and Marc from Veil has an RGD look-a-like but neckthrough and a sickass top!



If you're going to include Mark, might as well also include this n00b


----------



## ffcwoods

One thing I didn't see was pics of the 8 strings and what string gauges you guys use for both the 7 strings & 8 strings?


----------



## atticmike

Razzy said:


> Nice first post.
> 
> Death Metal + Breakdowns =Deathcore.
> 
> They're just doing deathcore how it SHOULD be done.


 
Always fun to watch people trying to find a suitable genre for whatever they listen to ^^


----------



## arlekin makabro

I've seen a furman in the rack, what model is it?

Sorry if my english isn't very well i'm spanish


----------



## samincolour

Not a huge fan of Whitechapel, but:

1. The guitar tone absolutely SLAYS.

2. Good to see (along with Misha etc) that pros come on here and discuss rigs and tones and give advice!

3. A mate of mine saw you when you were in the UK and afterwards told me that WC is a band I absolutely NEED to see live to appreciate the albums more. So, yeah, when you're in UK next I'm coming to a show!


----------



## themike

samincolour said:


> 3. A mate of mine saw you when you were in the UK and afterwards told me that WC is a band I absolutely NEED to see live to appreciate the albums more. So, yeah, when you're in UK next I'm coming to a show!


 

Solid advice - I have a couple friends who couldn't get into it on recording but caught them live and are now in love with em'.


----------



## Tellurian

Hi there, 
Just a little question, *what kind of strings gauge are you using ?*
I just bought a Agile Pro Interceptor 727 and i can't find out something corresponding of my Jackson RR3 (6 strings) d'Addario XL 157 (.14 - .68) tone...
Thanks.


----------



## Mazzy

if anybody has tips on how to nail that new era of corruption recorded sound with axe fx 2 id be grateful


----------



## MILMILMIL

Hey thanks for posting... Is it possible to use the evh 5150 only as power amp???


----------



## incinerated_guitar

MILMILMIL said:


> Hey thanks for posting... Is it possible to use the evh 5150 only as power amp???


 
Just plug your pre directly into the return loop


----------



## xXSound13Xx

Hey I was just curious Alex if you and the guys rigs have changed up since the release of your self titled and the new signature guitars. Can't wait to see you guys in Tampa FL for some Mayhem!


----------



## themike

xXSound13Xx said:


> Hey I was just curious Alex if you and the guys rigs have changed up since the release of your self titled and the new signature guitars. Can't wait to see you guys in Tampa FL for some Mayhem!



I'll let Alex post photos of their new rigs, but they look awesome and sound even better!


----------



## SchfiftyWanSchfifty

Gonna give this a bump.

Does Gabe use the direct out on the sansamp or mic up a cab?


----------



## tippydog666

Big Big Fan, alex. I am new to the beast that is a 7 string, what string would you recommend for my 7 string?? I have a Shecter A-7 plus and Need to change the greasy used guitar center strings! 

KEEP IT EPIC AND SEE YOU GUYS IN SEATTLE ON THE 24TH!


----------



## VESmedic

For the record they are using the kemper live these days with IEM. Using the profiles used on the new album courtesy of mark Lewis at Audiohammer.


----------

